# Camp Chef Cleanup. HELP!



## smokergal2 (Jul 8, 2020)

Any tips on cleanup for a Camp Chef 24SG smoker?  I have a greasy mess and want to avoid having to fight this thing every time I smoke.  If I could figure a way to use a water/drip pan, I would, but the angled drip tray underneath the grates make this a challenge.
Putting the racks into the dishwasher is not an option, as nothing comes out clean!
This cleanup chore is keeping me from using the smoker on a regular basis.  HELP!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 8, 2020)

I reckon you might trying to spray some Pam non-stick stuff on the racks, could help some. Fact is smoke creates some black sticky creosote that's going to need to be tidied up, just the way it is. RAY


----------



## GA Tom (Jul 8, 2020)

Presuming you have a  Camp Chef SmokePro SG 24 Pellet Grill I would suggest that you use aluminum foil to cover your drip tray (the angled drip tray under the grates). This should eliminate the grease problem.
I have a Camp Chef Woodwind WiFi 24 and use heavy duty aluminum foil to cover the drip pan. the grease either stays on the foil or runs down the foil cover to the groove that empties into the grease bucket. 
I use regular size foil so I end up with two overlapping strips that start at the top of the tray and continue down to the very end. After a number of cooks you can just remove the foil and replace it with new. Mine usually gets replaced on the occasion when I vacuum out the bottom of the grill.
As to the grates, use a stainless grill brush when the grill is hot. The brush will knock off the debris on the rack onto the foil.
GATom


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 8, 2020)

What is your rack’s material/finish?


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 8, 2020)

Didn’t see Tom‘s simultaneous reply ... he’s got you covered.


----------



## kennygss (Jul 8, 2020)

Cleaning the racks is easy. Just get a plastic container ( I use one of those that rolls under a bed for staorage) and fill it with warm water and add Dawn or Purple degreaser and soak the grates. The will come clean with minimal effort. AOn the drip trat, you can foil it before the cook ( Careful not to block the drain notch)


----------



## smokergal2 (Jul 8, 2020)

Thank you all.  I seem to be getting error messages, so I don’t know if my replies are getting through.  On the drip tray using foil, is there a problem covering up all those vent holes?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 8, 2020)

I just spray down my racks with Pam before every smoke.  A quick scrub in the sink, and into the dishwasher.  They come out like new.
Gary


----------



## GA Tom (Jul 8, 2020)

smokergal2 said:


> Thank you all.  I seem to be getting error messages, so I don’t know if my replies are getting through.  On the drip tray using foil, is there a problem covering up all those vent holes?


No problem covering the vent holes. cover them up.
GATom


----------



## mastin1 (Aug 28, 2020)

I just ordered a Camp Chef pellet smoker which do not have grill grates.  Does anyone use grill grates in addition to the grill racks?  My smoker will have the searing attachment which will be good for finishing steaks and for grill marks.


----------



## mike243 (Aug 28, 2020)

I use a small electric pressure washer, cleans the racks and grease plate really good, a higher psi would be nice but it works well for cheap


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Aug 29, 2020)

smokergal2 said:


> Thank you all. I seem to be getting error messages, so I don’t know if my replies are getting through. On the drip tray using foil, is there a problem covering up all those vent holes?


You can cover those louvered vent holes as long as you're only smoking with it.  If you're searing or cooking on very high heat you'll need run it bare-backed.  Same with the grills that have the slide feature.


----------



## mike243 (Aug 29, 2020)

.


----------



## mike243 (Aug 29, 2020)

.


----------



## bill1 (Aug 29, 2020)

A sink in the garage is a wonderful thing.  Usually for cleaning dirty arms and hands before coming in the house.  But it's great for BBQ clean up too.  Saves the house for "clean stuff".  

If that's not an option, have a dedicated set of BBQ cleaning apparatus for temporary use in the kitchen...a BBQ towel, BBQ brush, etc  and when it's time to clean up after a cook session, set aside all the "nice stuff" and set up your "dirty cleaning station".  

And I agree the sooner you start soaking the grates the better.


----------

